# Gift baskets -



## carebear (Oct 8, 2009)

OK I'm putting together my gift baskets and struggling about what to put in them.  I don't want a mix and match setup - I want to decide now what a gift basket contains.

I want to do a small and a large basket

What do YOU think goes together?  What am I missing?

Lotion
Solid Lotion
Lip Balm
Soap (of course!)
Candle Tin
Candle Tumbler
Scrub
Pouf

I don't need to use everything.

I'm thinking the small will be a travel set with just a soap and a solid lotion and a candle tin, and the deluxe would be the soap and lotion, tumbler candle, lip balm, and scrub.  

What do you think?


----------



## Deda (Oct 8, 2009)

I think any or all is good.  You've got options for several price points.  How are you going to wrap it up?


----------



## carebear (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## Deda (Oct 8, 2009)

I love those!  I"ve been looking at Market Trays with the same lines, so beautiful!


----------



## ChrissyB (Oct 9, 2009)

Bath bomb?


----------



## Bigmoose (Oct 9, 2009)

I was thinking of putting a matching scent bath bar, lotion, and body spray in mine with a shrink wrap top.  I have some nice baskets but sales have shown me that not everyone likes body sprays, I may leave them out.

Bruce


----------



## ohsoap (Oct 23, 2009)

I think lipbalm is something that would be a nice addition to the small basket as well.  It's cheap and ppl use it allll the time.  I know that's something I would like.  Soap and lip balm, would be the two things I'd like best if it was something I was getting.


----------



## Lindy (Oct 26, 2009)

I really like the idea of matching scents....

Thanks for this thread it made me start thinking about gift baskets too!  Yikes!!!


----------

